# Gunky eyes



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Stevie has had gunky eyes the last couple of morning. Green / yellow gunk a bit like when children get conjunctivitis . My question is should so just keep wiping it with cooled boiled water or is a trip to the vets needed? 
Hoping one of you guys can offer some advice.
Thanks and Happy New Year to all


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Optrex infected eye drops from the chemist will clear it up in a day or 2. just dont tell the chemist ita for your dog. it was a vet and a vet nurs that told me about this . Its the same as what the vet will gi e you just with a different name and cheeper than the vets.


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Just to say on this that kipper gets gunky eyes if his food doesn't agree with him. Was giving him a chicken wing at lunch which didn't cause probs with his tum but was def causing eye problems. V odd! But just thought I'd mention in case it was more allergy/ intolerance than infection. Read somewhere that if its both eyes it's more like not infection!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Apparently cold tea works, you have to have the Optrex with a certain ingredient in it .... Will go and check ....Benzalkonium Chloride x


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

You just ask the chemist for "Optrex for infected eyes" (they keep it in their fridge, so you have to ask). Tell them it is for your husband/wife ......! Its far cheaper than going to the vet and works in about 2 days.


----------

